# Ein ganz neues gameplay,was meint ihr dazu?



## DBGTKING (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,was haltet ihr davon,ein spiel das alles mögliche in ein genzes spiel zu packen,so fließend Egoshooter auch mit rennspiel,klar das werdet ihr denken das ist doch bei fast jedem spiel reineghen und rausgehen,aber neu ist rennspiele verschiedener art zusammen zu  schmeisen,mit strategie und Kampfsport usw.Aber man kann Strategie und Kampf überspringen können.Meine ganzen idden werde ich nicht verraten.Nun welcher Publisher hätte an neuen ideen Interesse,wer von ihnen ist ehrlich,nicht Geld besessen.Und wem kann man davon Trauen.Entwicker wissen habe ich kein und von Programmieren her habe ich auch keine ahnung.Wenn eienr das hätte ich habe viele ideen die die Spiele Welt revolutionieren könnte.Weil schaut euch die aktuellen spiel mal an,entweder es wird nur geballert,egal was für neue Montser oder Grafiken die sich einfallen lassen ist nicht Weltbewegendes dabei.Das gillt aber für fast jedes andere genre.Oder nennt ihr mir welche spiele die ganz anders Funktionieren,ganz recht es ist nur ne Handvoll.Und ich werde den Lan Modus wieder einführen dieses man kann nur Online spielen nervt so kann ich mit meinem Freund nicht im selben Zimmer mehr spielen ohne Online sein zu müssen(außer die alten Spiele,das nervt).

Was haltet ihr von der Idee,für jeden ist was dabei.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Mai 2011)

Die Idee hört sich gut an, hab mir auch schon mal ähnliches gedacht. GTA vereint den Shooterrennspielaspekt ein wenig.
Aber nur mit so einer Idee Geld zu verdienen funktioniert glaub ich nicht. In den Schubladen der Spieleschmieden werden genug neue Ideen stecken. Vermutlich ist die Finanzierung das Hindernis.

Als Tipp: Satzzeichen helfen das man den Text besser lesen kann.


----------



## der_knoben (12. Mai 2011)

Als 1. solltest du mal deinen Text nochmal lesen und dann die Rechtschreibung sowie Grammatik korrigieren und eine Struktur hineinbringen. Vielleicht lese ich es mir dann nochmal durch.

Schreib mal in Stichpunkten auf, was das Spiel können soll.


----------



## DBGTKING (12. Mai 2011)

Du hast recht.aber die Story die ich mir ausgedacht habe verrate ich nicht.

So nun die stichpunkte

- Mehrere Egoshooter elemente
-verschiedene Rennspielarten und elemente vereinen
-Strategie spelart hinzufügen
-dazu auch Prügelelemente und ein wenig rollenspiel art.

Nur ich kann mir eie Firma nicht leisten,keine Kenntnisse noch nichtmal Grundkenntnise im programmieren.Nur meine ideen und geschiecht aufgeschrieben.Was würdet ihr tuen,ich weis auch nicht welcher Publisher oder Enwickler in frage käme.


----------



## RapToX (12. Mai 2011)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Meine ganzen idden werde ich nicht verraten.


schade, ich hätte gerne noch mehr über solche geistigen ergüsse gelesen 



DBGTKING schrieb:


> wer von ihnen ist ehrlich,nicht Geld besessen.Und wem kann man davon Trauen.


activision, ubisoft, ea



DBGTKING schrieb:


> ich habe viele ideen die die Spiele Welt revolutionieren könnte.


na dann wirds ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis du in die aias hall of fame aufgenommen wirst 



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Und ich werde den Lan Modus wieder einführen


 sag bescheid, wenns soweit ist, damit wir uns alle bei dir bedanken können 


abschließend bleibt mir nur noch eins zu sagen:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (12. Mai 2011)

RapToX made my Day


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Mai 2011)

Diese Idee ist keineswegs etwas neues, siehe z.B. GTA. 

Ein solches Spiel noch vertiefter zu programmieren würde _sehr_ viel Geld kosten, _sehr_ viel Zeit und _sehr _ viele Patches. Laien wie du sind dazu nicht kompetent genug. Keine Firma würde das finanzieren.

Von einer Revolution der Spiele und was du da nicht alles verzapfst wird also keine Rede sein, denkst du, wir hätten nicht alle solche Ideen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2011)

Also für mich sieht das nach einem Versuch aus, alle Genre zu vereinen-Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau!
Das kann kaum gut gehen!


----------



## Master Shake (12. Mai 2011)

Publisher lassen nur Spiele entwickeln, die sich (voraussichtlich) gut verkaufen. Dein Vorhaben wird wohl eingestuft als "nichts halbes und nichts ganzes". Aich wenn du selbst begeistert bist von deiner Idee sollte dir dennoch bewust sein, dass hinter einem Spielkonzept viel Arbeit und viel Feintuning steckt, das ist viel komplexer, als du dir vorstellen kannst. Es ist schon schwer genug, zwei Elemente zu einem stimmigen Konzept zu verschmelzen, ein Mix aus vielen wird wohl kaum erwogen werden.

So weit ich weiss, bietet Ubisoft die Moeglichkeit, Ideen einzusenden, da gibt es eine spezielle e-mail Adresse, such mal danach. Allerdings musst du dann dein Schreiben so verfassen, dass das Konzept inwenigen Saetzen deutlich wird. Allerdings haben Firmen generell nichts uebrig fuer "kreative Rechtschreibung und Satzbau", und deine Zeichensetzung ist auch mehr oder weniger nicht-existent. Du solltest dann jemanden bitten, das fuer dich zu verfasen, sonst wird niemand mehr als den ersten Satz lesen. Trotzdem viel Glueck bei deinem Vorhaben, erwarte aber nicht allzu viel.


----------



## HAWX (12. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn der TE mit einer solchen Rechtschreibung/Grammatik einen Brief an einen grossen Publisher abschickt, wird er aufgrund der zahlreichen Fehler nicht ernst genommen, oder der Brief wird weggeschissen nachdem, der/die Zustaendige den ersten Satz gelesen hat

@Mastershake Sign


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Mai 2011)

Denke eher nicht, dass das was werden könnte. (Nur meine Meinung.)

Diese beiden Genre sollte man besser "getrennt genießen". Ich selbst zocke gerne Shooter, Rennspiele hingegen haben mich noch nie begeistern können.


----------



## DBGTKING (14. Mai 2011)

Nun denn,mein Entwurf wie ich es mir vorgestellt hat ist noch ausbaufähig,es hat noch nicht mal beta status geschweige denn Alpa Status.Denn ich kann es erst an Puplischer bzw entwickler schicken wenn keine Rechtschreibfehler mehr sind.Ich mir sicher bin keine Patente zu verletzten usw.Keine SOrge ich werde mir mühe geben,es besser zu machen.Mein Bruder meint auch so wie ich das ihm geschildert habe,kommt so nur eine Kumfose Geschichte herraus.Ob man das jetzt als richtige Geschichte bezeichnen kann ist ansichtsache.Wollt ihr denn eine Story oder soll es mehr ein Party spiel sein wo man auch mit mehren Leuten spielen kann(mehr auf Lan und Online)ausgelegt.Also sozusagen ein FUn Game,wo mehre Genres vereint sind.Allerdings nur mehr als Mini-Games,was wirklich auch machbar ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bevorzuge eine Story mit folgenden Anforderungen:


Sie soll nicht von einem 12 Jährigen geschrieben werden!
Sie sollte von jemanden geschrieben werden, der die einfachsten Regeln der Rechtschreibung beherrscht.
Ein Realist sollte sie schreiben, nicht jemand der den Kopf voller fixer Ideen hat.
Ein echter Storywriter sollte sie ausarbeiten ...

Damit fällst du leider aus.


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2011)

Das einzige was ich will ist eine Mischung aus Fallout (sprich RPG) und Half Life
Danach würde ich nie wieder ein Computer Spiel spielen. Warum? Ganz einfach, es gibt keine Steigerung/nix vergleichbares.


----------



## Resax (14. Mai 2011)

ich hab nur eine frage.
wie willst du denn dein vorhaben realisieren ?


----------



## XaserVI (14. Mai 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge eine Story mit folgenden Anforderungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Rechtschreibung ist echt ein guter Einwand. Ich meine ich habe wirklich keine Probleme damit wenn man alles klein schreibt, oder kaum Satzzeichen verwendet. Aber wenn so etwas rauskommt wie



> Ich mir sicher bin keine Patente zu verletzten usw.



, dann fällt mir da nur ein fettes  ein.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2011)

Jo die Rechtschreibung ist nicht gut, das wird sich keiner durchlesen deswegen solltest du daran was ändern. Mit einer Idee kann man aber auch nur überzeugen wenn man das Know-how hat wie sowas gestaltet wird, man muss die Idee schon so präsentieren dass derjenige der dir gegenübersetitzt weiß das du nen Plan hast wie das funktioneren könnte. Generell kann man sagen das nicht alles machbar ist egal wieviel Geld dareingesteckt wird, wenn man das mal aus der Sicht der Technik und Entwicklungszeit betrachtet. Es gibt viele Ideen die hören sich auf den ersten Blick toll an, genauer betrachtet ist es aber Mumpitz und nicht so durchdacht. Selbst bei Gamedesignergrössen ist das der Fall weil das ne extrem komplexe Schiene ist. Diese Ideen werden dann wieder verworfen und es wird komplett neu angefangen, der Prozess wiederholt sich merehre Male. Du solltest vieleicht erstmal mit modden anfangen und dir so nen kleinen Überblick verschaffen wie sowas aufgebaut ist. Dann kannste dir schonmal ausmalen wieviel Arbeit das ist wenn du alleine an etwas arbeitest. Du brauchst halt die Erfahrung in solchen Dingen, die erlangst du aber auch nur wenn du dich ernsthaft damit beschäftigst. Überleg dir womit du arbeiten willst und fang damit an der Starcraft 2 Editor ist zb. nen gutes Werkzeug um anzufangen. Programmieren brauchst du nicht zwangsläufig zu lernen nur wenn du es kannst erhälst du nen besseres Verständnis daafür wie was funktioniert.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. Mai 2011)

Das war jetzt aber auch nicht das Paradebeispiel für einen rechtschreibfehlerfreien Post veriquitas . 

Aber nun zu dir DBGTKING: 

Wie alt bist du? So wie deine Posts aussehen bist du entweder noch sehr jung oder Deutsch ist nicht deine Muttersprache (nicht falsch verstehen: das ist kein Vorwurf). Wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde, wirst du so auf jeden Fall von niemandem wirklich ernst genommen (und schon gar nicht von Publishern), das merkst du ja vielleicht schon am "klang" der Antworten die du bekommen hast. 

Das musst du also unbedingt verbessern. Es hilft vielleicht schon einfach mal deinen Post 1-2 mal gegen zu lesen. Wenn du es trotzdem nicht hin bekommst, dann lass dir helfen. 

Ansonsten ist dein ganzes vorhaben schon im Vornherein zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch keine perfekte Rechtschreibung aber zumindest kann man es lesen...


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2011)

genre übergreifende titel wurden ja nun schon genannt. gta zum einen, dass shooter elemente mit rollenspiel elementen und halt eben auch elemente von auto- und flugspielen verbindet. genauso gibts ja nun auch strategiespiele inder egoperspektive - battlefield. panzer, helis, schiffe, infaterie... nur eben nich von oben gesteuert, sonder man selbst is mittendrin. bei X merkt man auch an en wünschen der leute, das sie da gerne auf planeten landen ollen und aussteigen bla. stationen erkunden und durch die schiffe laufen (autopilot an und dann mal die fracht kontrollieren - kämpfe mit entermannschaften... gibt genug potential und ideen ^^).


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2011)

Zum Gameplay wie er das beschreibt kann man eh nichts sagen, das ist eine Vorstellung in der Branche interessiert sich keiner für Vorstellungen. Die wollen was sehen um sich das selber vorstellen zu können, genau wie hier im Thread die Leute sich nichts darunter vorstellen können.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr keine Pfantasie,oder räumliches denken ?

zur rechtschreibung, es reicht wenn du die Sätze etwas besser optisch im post verteilst.fehlende wörter ersetzt ein Normales Hirn alleine,sowie falsche buchstaben.

Zur meinen Ideen, glaubt es oder nicht während ich schreibe falllen mir ideen ein, für neues gameplay, was schon lange im meinen Hirn geistert.etwa in einen Ego shooter nahkampf einzubringen.
Etwas fürs auge etwa gescripte szenen indem man nur 2 breakpoints hatt, abwehr.
also wenn man erfolgreich den nahkampf also script ausgelösst hatt sieht man statt ego sicht eine 3rd person sicht und das gemetzel wwird inszeniert. etwas fürs auge.

Oder man belässt es bei der ego sicht und  stellt die szene dar. praktisch bei entwaffnung und wahlweise danach waffenschuss, neuer breakpoint oder kolben kinnhaken,messerstich, unterleibstritt oder stehn lassen, bzw eine nahkampf waffe wie ein schwert zum köpfen.

Dann sollte es einen ego shooter mit auto fahrten geben mit vernünftiger fahrphysik , alle bisherigen ego shooter haben zwar elemente von fahrzeugen aber eine echt miese steuerung, gescheige physik.
dann die zerstörbarkeit der Levels, bitte führt endlich eine Simple lebensanzeige ein für gebäude.und lasst die engine regeln für beschuss zu.
z.B, das mehr granaten nötig sind um mauern zu plätten, echt witzig das eine gewehrgranate reicht für eine hauswand BFbc2.
das nur bestimmte munition wände durchschlagen, das gegner im mp eine reaktion zeigen bei beschuss optisch, bsp hinfallen bei beinbeschuss, waffen fallen lassen bei handbeschus, körperteile abtrennbar,gibt es schon.
Der Fuss sollte in allen ego shootern dabei sein oder die kolbenabwehr. dann je nach klasse spezielle fähigkeiten.Ein moral score was die teamzugehörigkeit betrifft.
Gegen cheater ein vernünftiges system, vom spiel aus, etwa das man als anfänger vorteile hatt und je höher man im rang aufsteigt desto weniger schutzt hat, man aber mehr abwehr techniken.Etwa schnelleres ausweichen oder tastenmakros wie automatisch bei beschusss auf den boden oder in die hocke zu gehn. direkt per knopfdruck deckung finden.
Für blinde wird angezeigt, beim anfänger also lvl 1 wird ein script eingesetzt muss aber selber die kombo drücken statt eine maus oder taste "F,g;y,x,c,v,umschalt" kombo tasten sind  f,g,c,x der rest ist wie bei allen shootern.medikits wieder einführen. das autoheal nur für die grundgesundheit, kann man als schutzweste angeben.
Man erinnere sich an syphon filter.
Zugegeben einige ideen habe ich schon mehrmals erläutert in anderen threads, aber die methode dazu fällt mir beim schreiben ein.
Ich schreibe blind, weil ich auf tasten schauen muss. danach wird der text korregiert.Alte schreibmachienen krankheit.Oder zielungenauigkeit.

waffen feuerstreuung sollte duch upgrades der waffen verbessert werden, siehe stalker clear sky.Dafür aber weniger schussfreqenz haben. MP und andere automatischen waffen haben begrenzte muni, handwaffen bekommen wahlmunition.MP's sind zwegs munition gebunden und man kann nicht belibige muni aufsammeln und verwenden. da heisst es entweder oder. waffe wechseln.wenn diese noch geht.
verschleiss, also ein heiss laufen und hängenbleiben.fällt die waffen zu oft verschleisst diese.
Ich will den Multiplayer verlangsamen. das hektische COD ist ja mehr glücksache als können.

na besseere verständlich als bei anderen 
Sonst halt es wie bei einer sig, wie "wat du versth nix, da hab ich spezial effekt "


----------



## DBGTKING (20. Mai 2011)

Nun der Grund warum ich meine idee nicht hier rein Poste,es könnte ja sein das eienr dann meine Idden klaut.Und sie dann die ich mir ausgedacht hatte umsetzt und ich mir umsonst gedanken gemacht hatte.
Wie der Vorredner habt ihr einfach zu wenig Fantasie,ich mag zwar keien ahnung von Programieren haben doch bin ich sehr kreativ in der Hinsicht.Ich weis nicht ob sich das Programmieren üben sich wegen einem spiel rentieren wird,warscheinlich nicht.Und auch weil ich nur höchstens in die indepenends nische nur höchstens komme,das lohnt sich ja nicht.Weil das wäre für diese niesche mein Plan leider zu Groß dafür.Warscheinlich wird mein spiel niemals so in der spiel Industie ankommen.
Waas meint ihr ,würdet ihr an meienr stelle es in diesem Forum posten oder nicht?


----------



## CooperakaTigger (20. Mai 2011)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> das Programmieren üben



Keine Grundlagen kennen aber schon üben wollen  

Geh doch einfach dein Abitur machen und studier danach "Gamedesign" in München oder Berlin, danach bewirbst du dich um eine Ausbildung bei einen Studio und nach 10 Jahren kannst du dich bei Activison Blizzard Bewerben und dann nach weitern 2 Jahren guter Arbeit deine Idee in den Raum werfen. Dauert zwar ne weile, aber he, Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut. (Und übrigens Rom ist untergegangen xD )

Das Problem an deiner Idee wird auch sein, das kein Entwicklerstudio daran Interesse hat so ein Spiel zu entwickeln, damit würde man sich doch selber ins Bein schießen. Weil wenn man ein Spiel hat in dem alles enthalten ist, wieso sollte jemand dann noch die anderen Spiele kaufen? Wenn ich ne Eierlegende Wohlmilchsau kaufen kann brauch ich doch kein Huhn, kein Schwein, keine Kuh und kein Schaf. 

Von dem her Zeig dein Konzept ruhig mal her^^


----------



## DBGTKING (20. Mai 2011)

Woher kann ich sicher sein das keienr meine Idee klaut,kann man sich dagegen absichern?
Und wie gut kennt ihr euch beim Programmieren aus?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Mai 2011)

Tja ideen kommen und gehen, so ist es bei mir.Mir wäre es wichtiger das diese mal umgesetzt würden.Als an eigenen Profit zu denken.

Ich hatte mal im THQ forum (offiziele forum in englisch) eine Idee gepostet zu smackdown vs raw , war damals nicht angetan vom pad belegungs änderung.War der bruch für mich in der serie.aber mittlerweile komm ich damit klar. aber das man weniger variable agieren kann nervt doch schon.
Nun ich habe gepostet das man eine Move editor um eigene moves zu erstellen zu können, und tadddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa in svg 2009 war dieser drin.Und glaub mir ich habe diese Idee sonst nirgends gelesen. kann zufall sein.
aber ich bin mal so bescheiden 

Spiele selbst zu entwickeln ist schwer, das fängt mit den textur modellen an bis zum level design.Du musst jede aktion mit parameter und reaktion programieren.feste script punkte setzen usw.
Allein die texturen und modelle ist nee haufen arbeit, da werkelt man am längsten dran.Eine fertige engine ist für den anfang um sowas zu lernen am wichtigsten.
Es scheitert bei mir an der tatsache das ich nichtmal die texturen erschaffen kann, dazu brauchst du 3dsmax und leider basiert das ganze Programm auf skitzen.Also nix mit technischen Zeichnen ansatzt, man muss Körper zeichnen aus einer grundstrucktur aus. was sehr aufwändig ist.
Danach diese texturen  komprieren, was alleine geht, dann kommt man zur Spiele engine, bsp  Unreal engine 3 ist für privatleute kostenlos.Damit setzt man die texturen in level baukastenprimzip zusammen.Fügt dazu scripte und andere sachen hinzu.
Für den geschmack und auch zum testen ob es was für dich ist, nimm mal die PS2, ja die konsole. und kaufe dir timesplitters 2 oder 3 einer vom beiden hatt nen level editor.ich mein es war teil 3
Oder das PC spiel Pariah dieser editor ist was komplizierter.Und man kann da vielleicht nur maps machen. wie bei dem C&C3 mod sdk was alle möglichkeiten gibt um eigene maps zu erstellen.Sowie mods für C&C3 ermöglicht, leider muss man dann mit 3dsmax 2009 oder 2008 die texturen erstellen was leider nur auf 32bit systemen läuft.zumindest sind diese versionen von 3dsmax umsonst.
Nun wenn du ernsthaft an Spiele entwicklung interessieert bist lerne erstmal eine textur zu erstellen,mit 3dsmax . wenn du eher das compelieren dein eigen nennst nimm die ue3 engine und fertige texturen und modelle.
Wenn es wirklich nur mal ein einblick sein soll ist timesplitters level editor am besten.Damit lernst du erstmal wieviel arbeit ein Spiel eigendlich macht.Und neues gamplay hängt leider mit neuer engine zusammen, manche sachen muss man nur ergänzen.Die ue3 engine hatt kein problem modelle und spielfigeren optisch zerstückeln zu lassen.
aber nahkampf und scriptsequenzen sind nur begrenzt möglich , weil die KI da zickt.Wiso wenn die CPU die position und reaktion der figur berechnet und dann sequenzen also scripts auslösen soll. Gibt es probleme weil die KI nicht so reagieren kann wie ein mensch..Wenn man aber die figur auf bestimmte art festgelgter tastenkombie ein script auslöst im einen variablen bereich ,wäre es möglich, mehr gameplay zu intregieren.
Kurz oder lang  man muss für neue Ideen die engine eines spiels neu erschaffen.Und bei heutigen Konsolenstillstand sparen sich die publisher die investion weil ein erfolg auf Konsolen wichtiger ist als fortschritt
Und warum publischer, nun dieser bezahlt die entwickler und diese bekommen danach bei veröffentlichung nix mehr. der Publisher hatt ja gezahlt.Und je nach erfolg eines franchise entscheidet wieviel die studios bekommen für das nächste project.Oder werden sogar geschlossen, siehe raven soft.Echt nee schande solides studio, aber für activision nicht rentabel genug.


----------



## Ahab (21. Mai 2011)

Sehr amüsant der Thread. 

Weißt du eigentlich, wieviele Kompetenzzweige an einem Spiel mitwirken? "Programmieren... :F " - das ist nicht alles. Animation, Design, Programmierung und mehr. Jeder dieser Zweige teilt sich in Unterzweige, welche perfekt ineinandergreifen müssen. 

Ich glaube du unterschätzt das alles und zwar ganz gewaltig. 



> Keine Grundlagen kennen aber schon üben wollen
> 
> Geh doch einfach dein Abitur machen und studier danach "Gamedesign" in  München oder Berlin, danach bewirbst du dich um eine Ausbildung bei  einen Studio und nach 10 Jahren kannst du dich bei Activison Blizzard  Bewerben und dann nach weitern 2 Jahren guter Arbeit deine Idee in den  Raum werfen.



Damit sollte alles gesagt sein. Und selbst das ist schon etwas tollkühn.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

Deine Einleitung liest sich schon arg schwer. Die Idee ansich ist nicht schlecht aber im Endeffekt würde das Konzept wohl nicht angenommen werden. 

Hol dir einfach mal nen Film als beispiel. Es gibt Filme die wollen alles bieten Action, Lovestory, Drama, Horror. Meistens kommen dabei 90 Minuten Schrott raus die man bestenfalls direkt nach Filmende vergessen hat.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Mai 2011)

Ohmann, ich hab mir mal den Thread durchgelesen und an einigen Passagen musste ich ziemlich schmunzeln  (Zitat: "Publischer", haha da konnt ich nicht mehr )

Das du so engagiert bist, deine Ideen an Mann zu bringen ist ja schön und gut, aber glaubst du wirklich das kein anderer diese Ideen und evtl. noch viel mehr als das hat?
Was glaubst du sitzen da für Leute an einem einzigen Spiel? Eine Person die die Idee hat, welcher dann in die Hände klatscht und alle springen?
Die Spiele basieren ja alle auf Ideen, warscheinlich gibt es ganze profesionelle Gruppen, welche finanziert werden um Ideen für neue Spiele zu entwickeln. 
Ich denke da wirst du mit deinem Grundkonzept alle Generes im Topf zu werfen und einmal kräftig umzurühren nicht weit kommen.



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Woher kann ich sicher sein das keienr meine Idee klaut,kann man sich dagegen absichern?
> *Und wie gut kennt ihr euch beim Programmieren aus?*


 
Wenn ihr jetzt alle artig seit könntet ihr wohlmöglich an einem großen Projekt mitarbeiten hahaha, PCGHX programmiert Spiel des Jahrhunderts


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (22. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Was glaubst du sitzen da für Leute an einem einzigen Spiel? Eine Person die die Idee hat, welcher dann in die Hände klatscht und alle springen?
> Die Spiele basieren ja alle auf Ideen, warscheinlich gibt es ganze profesionelle Gruppen, welche finanziert werden um Ideen für neue Spiele zu entwickeln.



Wie bei der Sparkassen Werbung, nimm den kleinstmöglichen Aufwand für den größtmöglichen Erfolg. Und........e Voila ein neues COD ist geboren


----------



## Resax (22. Mai 2011)

irgendwie ist das der beste thread des ganzen forums


----------



## DBGTKING (23. Mai 2011)

Danke das wird wohl an mir liegen. Ich unterhalte die Leute gerne.Darum rede ich auch zu viel,aber das macht nichts.Mein Freund ist nämlich genauso wie ich,auch genauso verrückt.Reden tuen wir viel aber können wenig. Nun wer würde meine Idee für mich umsetzen können,freiwillige vor.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Mai 2011)

Es weiss ja noch keiner was für eine Idee du überhaupt hast. Kannst deine Idee ja mal in ein Word-/Openoffice-Dokument klatschen, dein Copyright drunter machen und das dann in ein PDF umwandeln.


----------



## DBGTKING (24. Mai 2011)

ja und am besten noch schreibgeschützt machen,damit es keienr verändern kann,weis aber nicht wie man sich zu 100% absichern kann.Wenn ihr mir diesen Tipp noch gibt mit welchem Programm man das  so machen kann das es nimand verändern kann dann gerne.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Mai 2011)

Ein pdf kann man dann nicht mehr verändern, deswegen hab ich es dir ja erzählt...


----------



## DBGTKING (24. Mai 2011)

ok gedulgi euch noch ein wenig.Ich werde es die nächsten Tage in einer Digitalen Form verfassen.Bis jetzt habe ich es nur auf einem Papier verfasst.Sobald ich es so gemacht habe wie du schriebst werde ich es veröffenlichen.Ich habe nur gerade net so viel Zeit.Ich nehme ja auch was im Fernsehen auf.Der läuft bald über.Habe ja nur das Problem ich muss es immer auf eine Externe Festplatte verschieben um es dann umwandeln zu Können.Der sagte mir halt immer Das das die datei zu Groß sei.Ich hatte das so Formatiert das es linux und XP versteht.Darum habe ich zum verfassen keine Zeit.Ich hoffe ihr habt darfür verständnis.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Mai 2011)

Das mit der "Datei zu gross" liegt wahrscheinlich da dran, das dein Linuxsystem mit einer festplatte läuft, die mit "FAT32" formatiert ist. Da können Dateien nicht größer als 4GB sein.


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2011)

Linux ist aber Standard mäßig entweder RFS, Ext3 oder Ext4.


----------



## DBGTKING (25. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist,ich hatte einen Film der wo 2 STunden lang war,der eine war zu Groß gewesen,der andere ging zwar rüber hatte aber nicht die ganze länge gehabt wo ihr eigentlich haben sollte.Gibts außser Fat32 noch ein möglichkeit zu Formatieren wo mehr als 4 gb kann wo beide system können?


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juni 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Pfantasie,oder räumliches denken ?



 In der Spielebranche geht es aber um konkrete Sachen, das hat überhaupt nichts mit Fantasie haben oder nicht zu tun.


----------



## DBGTKING (16. September 2011)

Stimmt du hast vollkommen recht.Und es wird auch jetzt noch nichts da ich einfach zu wenig Zeit habe um es Konkrter machen zu können,sollte sich da mal was ändern werde ich es irgendwann mal veröfflichen aber mit Sicherheitsmaßnamen.


----------



## NebuLa (23. September 2011)

Ich bin nicht über die 2. Zeile hinausgekommen...
Bevor du mit deinen "idden" die Spielewelt revolutionierst, solltest du dir mal Gedanken über deine Textgliederung machen.

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Grammatik (ich habe auch nicht die beste), hört sich die Idee so an (bis zur 2. Zeile) 
als ob du einfach keinen Bock hast ein Spiel zu beenden und ein neues zu starten.

Ich hab zwar viel "Pfantasie", aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass du das: 1. ernst meinst und 2. über 13 bist.
Ok genug über die Rechtschreibung gelästert... schreib gegliedert/grammatikalisch korrekt(er) und du wirst dich gleich viel seriöser anhören.

lg


----------

